# Add three words to the story.



## LittleWings

I'm going to start a story with 3 words, and the next person adds 3 more words to the story and so on. Let's see where this goes. 

Please try to keep it clean. 


One time I


----------



## kessy09

LittleWings said:


> One time I


saw a chicken...


----------



## ianmack

Trip Madonna over....


----------



## rob

she fell on..


----------



## nj2wv

A basket of ....


----------



## AlotOfAnimals

Puppies and hurt


----------



## rob

her left knee....


----------



## LittleWings

. Her bodyguard grabbed


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

The basket and...


----------



## kessy09

ran away with...


----------



## powderhogg01

The treasure inside


----------



## Olof

The treasure was


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

A magical talking...


----------



## nj2wv

Egg laying machine


----------



## LittleWings

that grants wishes.


----------



## ianmack

Chicken Forum members....


----------



## nj2wv

Are able to.


----------



## matt_kas

Post some posts


----------



## Plates5

About some unusual...


----------



## ianmack

Wishes they've made


----------



## ChickenAdmin

that turned out


----------



## LittleWings

to be very


----------



## AlotOfAnimals

Funny wishes that


----------



## minmin1258

Turned them into


----------



## rob

little baby chickens


----------



## Apyl

started sprouting fangs


----------



## minmin1258

But got eaten


----------



## Jim

And were tasty!


----------



## LittleWings

Then Madonna called


----------



## powderhogg01

She needed eggs


----------



## minmin1258

To fill her


----------



## Olof

Like green eggs


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

And ham from...


----------



## LittleWings

the land of


----------



## matt_kas

The lost.....


----------



## rob

tribe of giant...


----------



## Jim

Pigmy goat people.


----------



## matt_kas

Who ate swine


----------



## matt_kas

When they dine


----------



## Jim

Without any wine.


----------



## rob

they had one.....


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Minute To give...


----------



## HodgesParadise

...us the eggs....


----------



## minmin1258

Before they exploded....


----------



## minmin1258

Madonna refused them


----------



## LittleWings

"like a virgin"


----------



## kjohnstone

or a "priMadonna"


----------



## Sarah10Chickens

On the boarderline


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

They exploded and...


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Madonna screamed "mercy!"


----------



## minmin1258

No mercy today...


----------



## Sarah10Chickens

Then a huge .....


----------



## ChickenAdmin

beast with gnarly


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Teeth and sharp...


----------



## LittleWings

claws ate Madonna


----------



## minmin1258

Then puked unmercifully!!!


----------



## kjohnstone

Miley happened by


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Chance to see...


----------



## Jim

Her own reflection


Jim


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

And exploded eggs...


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Then Miley screamed...


----------



## leviparker

From the stream


----------



## nickysanford

What am i

Sent from my XT626 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## powderhogg01

Another bad egg?


----------



## nickysanford

I'm just trying

Sent from my XT626 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## LittleWings

to grow up


----------



## leviparker

As the river


----------



## minmin1258

She tried to...


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## minmin1258

Swim downstream naked....


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## matt_kas

On a wreckingball


----------



## leviparker

Eating chopped liver


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

But it spilled...


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

And she fell....


----------



## minmin1258

Into a nightmare!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings

She dreamed her


----------



## minmin1258

Costume failed at....


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Showing skin and...


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

She awoke to...


----------



## nickysanford

Find that she

Sent from my XT626 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## minmin1258

Was totally naked....


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings

(Ewww)
and her tongue


----------



## minmin1258

Was hangin out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

And twerked her...


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Way to fame...


----------



## minmin1258

Like a wrecking all! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## 5chicksowner

And then my


-Keki (5chicksowner)


----------



## hellofromtexas

mouth dropped at


----------



## Jim

The moment I 


Jim


----------



## hellofromtexas

saw what she


----------



## minmin1258

Put in her...


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## kjohnstone

401 K account.


----------



## hellofromtexas

It was huge.


----------



## minmin1258

Very self satosfying


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

And she was....


----------



## 5chicksowner

Getting heavy paychecks


----------



## hellofromtexas

She must of


----------



## minmin1258

Saved for uears


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hellofromtexas

I have no.....


----------



## kjohnstone

idea how she


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Didn't notice I...


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Took her money!


----------



## hellofromtexas

I ran before


----------



## LittleWings

anyone realized that


----------



## kjohnstone

..she was a


----------



## anakonia

What is yours


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia

(Disregard last one I messed up)
A selfish individual 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Mamachickof14

that's always laughing!


----------



## anakonia

And dancing wildly


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## 5chicksowner

She felt bad


----------



## minmin1258

But later on...


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## chickenmommy

She got hit


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Hollowmoon

By a bus


~Olivia


----------



## anakonia

Hopelessly mangled she


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Hollowmoon

She decided to


~Olivia


----------



## chickenmommy

Raise some chickens


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Hollowmoon

And collect their


~Olivia


----------



## kjohnstone

personalities and attitudes.


----------



## Hollowmoon

So that she


~Olivia


----------



## chickenmommy

Could sell them


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Hollowmoon

On the black-market 


~Olivia


----------



## chickenmommy

To buy shoes


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Hollowmoon

For her chickens 


~Olivia


----------



## chickenmommy

So they could 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Hollowmoon

Fly with the


~Olivia


----------



## chickenmommy

Stars and moon


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Hollowmoon

Because they like


~Olivia


----------



## chickenmommy

The night wind


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Hollowmoon

And the beautiful 


~Olivia


----------



## chickenmommy

Spooky Halloween night


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Hollowmoon

The ghosts came


~Olivia


----------



## chickenmommy

And scared the


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia

Eggs out of


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Hollowmoon

The poor chickens


~Olivia


----------



## chickenmommy

So they hid


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia

Behind the pumpkins


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Hollowmoon

And the cauliflower 


~Olivia


----------



## anakonia

Staying there till


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## chickenmommy

The moon rose 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia

And showed the


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## minmin1258

In Argentinian mountains


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia

Then the chickens


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## chickenmommy

All went camping


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings

and ate watermelon


----------



## chickenmommy

And toasted marshmallows 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## kirachristinegarcia

In every country


Sent from kirachristinegarcia


----------



## anakonia

To celebrate the


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## chickenmommy

Life and death


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## rabbitsandchicken

Laid a egg


----------



## TnChickenLady

On this day


----------



## minmin1258

They watched sunset


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## 5chicksowner

From a random


----------



## minmin1258

Mountain in Virginia


----------

